# Has Anyone Bought From Oz3ds?



## W0rm_ (Apr 26, 2015)

I ordered an genuine r4i 3ds gold on a Saturday. The website said that within 24 hours Id get my tracking number to track my package. Has anyone bought from this sight around 2015? Also if I ordered on a weekend am I expected to get my tracking num on a weekday? Also It seems I can't contact the customer service for this site.


----------



## OngakuAikoka (Apr 26, 2015)

W0rm_ said:


> I ordered an genuine r4i 3ds gold on a Saturday. The website said that within 24 hours Id get my tracking number to track my package. Has anyone bought from this sight around 2015? Also if I ordered on a weekend am I expected to get my tracking num on a weekday? Also It seems I can't contact the customer service for this site.




I have never heard of this website before, you should have ordered it from r4's official website.


----------



## migles (Apr 26, 2015)

Gingka Hagane said:


> I have never heard of this website before, you should have ordered it from r4's official website.


you can't buy directly from card websites.
however they usually provide a list of trusted sellers.


----------



## W0rm_ (Apr 26, 2015)

Gingka Hagane said:


> I have never heard of this website before, you should have ordered it from r4's official website.


Oz3ds is listed on r4ids.cn right under games4deal


----------



## smasbros (May 19, 2015)

I think the site is legit as I ordered stuffs from them before , and got response and goods fast.


----------

